# Natural Fork Oak "La Jorobada"



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Que tal Amigos Resorteros!

This time I present a slingshot Humpback very pitch forward, for those who are fond of whimsical forms, you feel very comfortable in his right hand, here are the pictures, you guys are saying.

*La Jorobada*

















































*One more that binds to the battalion of the humpback*


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Show off!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

man i just love seeing your work! Nice cleaver too!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Knoll said:


> Show off!


Thanks Knoll


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

The Gopher said:


> man i just love seeing your work! Nice cleaver too!


Thank you very much Gopher


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

chepo how? how do you do this marvelous work ,this is by far my favorite you have every made look awesome i really like it!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I can't figure out why I think this fork is "sexy"? But I do.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

I love your work!!!!!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Your work is so beautiful ... the designs are just great. I wish you would do a tutorial on how you make them, from start to finish.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

A very nice shape, I'd like to see how is held. You made a great shooter mate. Best, Bob.


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

Man that is beautiful ! MM


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

excellente chepo!


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

beautiful. it's when i see naturals like yours that I wonder why I bother with board cuts!
and a question....how do you tie your bands and what do you use? they are always so neat and tidy.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

art


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

mckee said:


> Man that is beautiful ! MM


Thanks friend


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

newconvert said:


> art


Muchas gracias Sir, Marcus


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pero es mios........... no?


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

newconvert said:


> pero es mios........... no?


Mmmmmmmh!

You just need to tell you.

O como quien dice ...no veo claro jeje!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

si.............es mios nosotros solo necessitan decida que cuchillos por los 5


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Elmar (Apr 27, 2011)

Very graceful lines and fantastic grain


----------



## porcelanowy (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello
Chepo69, you make me don't give about boardcuts or stuff other than natural forks








Slick and clean. Truly inspiring work. I enjoy every slingshot you have made








Cheers
Rafal


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Sweet! That is sharp!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Maestro voy a tener que ir a D.F ha hacer un cursillito de arte y belleza , que manazas tiene mi mai , que retorcidonta tan gentil , algun dia vere su museo compadre.
Saludotes y a toda la tropa que les tengo abandonaos.


----------



## monoaminooxidase (Jun 20, 2011)

pure genius!


----------



## polecat (May 17, 2011)

what a bit of craftmanship and your not bad at photography as well thanks for posting
polecat


----------



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

This is why I like natural forks! Sure you can do ergo boardcuts, and castings, but Mama Nature is the greatest designer of us all!

Nice work chepo!! Really beautiful!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

cheese said:


> pure genius!


Thanks


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

polecat said:


> This is why I like natural forks! Sure you can do ergo boardcuts, and castings, but Mama Nature is the greatest designer of us all!
> 
> Nice work chepo!! Really beautiful!










...no doubt


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

If nobody else nominates you i will for slingshot of the month.

Excellent Quality slingshot, I'm very impressed.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

XxDollarBillxX said:


> If nobody else nominates you i will for slingshot of the month.
> 
> Excellent Quality slingshot, I'm very impressed.


I honor your comment friend, thank you very much


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Ese mai,

Para que no se diga que y que los que todavia estan de necios a que sus recuas son simplemente las mejores al natural este es solo un buen ejemplo. Claro que yo no lo nominaria a la recua del mes, nel que hay que nominarlo ala recua del año de perdis y si no a la de la decada, digo para hacer un poco de justicia. Saludos







.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

you do it right sir, great job. i'm always excited to see what you make. keep it up


----------



## SIDH (Feb 13, 2012)

impresionante mi chepo, te la volaste con esa jorobada

twisted beautie!

the leyend says, that there is a magical bag full of natural shooters, all made from ancient mountain trees, only few have seen that bag







hehehe

saludos mi chepo


----------



## Taco (Feb 2, 2012)

alfshooter said:


> Maestro voy a tener que ir a D.F ha hacer un cursillito de arte y belleza


Me encantaria asistir un curso ensenado por el maestro Chepo69 tambien! Eso es una perfecta obra de arte. Wow!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Fab job chepo. That piece of wood is LOCO. he he he (only spanish i know...)


----------



## Mohawkbones (Mar 19, 2012)

Absolute beautiful, the true art of treasure hunting in nature and bringing out the best in it !


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

i saw this post rise to the top again. i swear this thing looks better each time i see this post.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Xidoo said:


> i saw this post rise to the top again. i swear this thing looks better each time i see this post.


Thanks friend, aprecio mucho que hayas nominado a la Jorobada, muchas gracias.

you are a man with word of honor! my friend.


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

Man that is so beautiful art,and funcation that takes my breath away.When I first saw it I could feel it's soul.


----------

